# Keldeo vs Lord of the Fireflies



## Superbird (Apr 4, 2015)

[size=+2]*Keldeo vs Lord of the Fireflies*[/size]



> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* none
> ...


*Keldeo's Eligible Active Squad*
 *Shay* - Cranidos <Mold Breaker> @ 
 *River* - Ralts <Synchronize> @ 
 *Anne* - Wooper <Water Absorb> @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 *Kiel* - Pawniard <Defiant> @ 
 *Aisha* - Shuppet <Insomnia> @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	





*Lord of the Fireflies's Eligible Active Squad*

 *Chime* - Zorua <Illusion> @ 
 *Hook* - Croagunk <Anticipation> @ 
 *Aramis* - Treecko <Overgrow> @ 
 *Athos* - Oshawott <Torrent> @ 
 *Lupin* - Ralts <Trace> @ 
 *Icarus* - Togepi <Serene Grace> @ 
 *Harlequin* - Slowpoke <Own Tempo> @ 
 *Waulter* - Gligar <Immunity> @ 
 *Autumn* - Snorunt <Ice Body> @ 


*To start the battle*
~Keldeo sends out
~Lord of the Fireflies sends out and commands
~Keldeo commands
~Souls begin to clash


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 4, 2015)

Let's start with Aisha!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 5, 2015)

All right, Icarus it is!

All right Icarus, start with a Nasty Plot, then follow with a double Shadow Ball!

If she tries to Snatch that Nasty Plot, use Shadow Ball instead, and if they Protect / Detect, use Nasty Plot instead. If they try to status you, go with a Magic Coat.

*Shadow Ball / Nasty Plot / Magic Coat x3*


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 5, 2015)

Ooh, I have an idea. *Shadow Ball* while he's Nasty Plotting, then *Imprison* him. End with a *Gunk Shot* for some nice damage. (edit: If it turns out to be a Zorua, Dazzling Gleam instead.)

*Shadow Ball ~ Imprison ~ Gunk Shot / Dazzling Gleam*


----------



## Superbird (Apr 5, 2015)

Ah, the Velvet Room. No one, not even its attendants, is quite sure what this place is - only that it is “between consciousness and unconsciousness”, removed from the world save for conspicuous velvet-blue doors scattered around the world that only a few chosen people can see. 

Unlike most other venues Asber has infiltrated in the past, the Velvet Room welcomes the two trainers and referee who walk into the room with eagerness and metaphorical open arms. Though none of them are imbued with the power of Persona, they have their own personalities and wills that will be shown in the battle today. 

Igor sits behind a small coffee table on top of which the Fool card is overturned, overlooking the arena, and several golden-haired attendants sit on the rim of the arena, legs dangling off of the edge, watching intently for any lessons this battle might teach them about the nature of the universe and the mind. A calming melody rings out from the musicians behind them, and the two trainers take their places at opposite ends of what is now the battlefield. The poké balls are thrown, and explode in brilliant flashes of light.

Neither of the pokémon particularly resembles any of the persona in the compendium so far. The first is a small ghost, with an inflated head with a sharply curved horn, deep, contemplative eyes, and a wavy body that fades into nothingness behind it. Its opponent is an equally small, if not smaller, infantile pokémon with cream-colored skin, its limbs adorably poking out of the egg it hatched from. The referee takes his place, and raises his flags for the battle to begin - slowly, to let the peaceful atmosphere continue for just a few more moments until it is destroyed by a fierce battle of souls.

*Round 1*

Keldeo (OO)






Aisha - Shuppet ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Ghost
*Ability:* Insomnia
*Condition:* Calmly glancing around the room.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Shadow Ball ~ Imprison ~ Gunk Shot

Lord of the Fireflies (OO)

Icarus - Togepi ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Serene Grace
*Condition:* Staring suspiciously at Aisha.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Shadow Ball/Nasty Plot/Magic Coat x3​
Icarus saw his opponent begin to attack before it happened, but that did nothing to lessen the impact of Aisha’s Shadow Ball attack. The traditional ghost-type attack slammed into the Togepi’s small body before he could react, pushing him backwards and giving Aisha a quick lead. A lead that she wouldn’t maintain for long, Icarus was certain. Oh, the things he would do to her...this environment would be perfect for that sort of attack, wouldn’t it? 

The thoughts flowing through the Togepi’s head were, of course, on full display to the Velvet Room residents, two of whom reacted with intense interest and the third with intense apprehension. But if Aisha heard the contents of Icarus’s Nasty Plot, she didn’t show it - rather, she simply began her next attack, her head glowing with a faint blue aura as a similarly-colored circle of light appeared around Icarus’s feet, the patterns within it growing more complex as the seconds passed, until it resembled a very specific alchemical circle. Then, the faint cyan light shot up from the ground and quickly enveloped Icarus’s body. A second later, it had disappeared, and Aisha continued to float calmly in the air staring contemplatively at her opponent.

Icarus was not particularly elated with her opponent’s actions. With a dark frown, she began to conjure a Shadow Ball, the same attack her opponent had just used against her, in between her hands. A few seconds passed, during which all the observers watched with interest and Aisha looked on calmly with a nearly imperceptible smirk, and it soon became evident that Icarus wasn’t getting anywhere with this attack. For some reason, the Togepi was unable to conjure up a Shadow Ball with which to attack his opponent.

Aisha gave him little time to contemplate this fact, however, before she took action once again, opening her mouth wide and beginning to charge another attack similar to the Shadow Ball she’d cast at the beginning of the round. But this time, it clearly wasn’t darkness that she was building - it was poison. Fading into existence, small solid blobs of sludge were attaching themselves to a steadily growing orb in front of the Shuppet’s head. And as soon as that orb got large enough, she fired it at her unfortunate opponent.

Icarus saw the attack coming and tried to dodge, but it was to no avail. Despite his attempts at evasion, his tiny little legs could only carry him so far so fast, and the Gunk Shot was a square hit on the poor thing. The ball of waste shattered harshly and disappeared as quickly as its parts had done the opposite, leaving a fallen Icarus on the ground, coughing and trying to regurgitate the small bit of poison that had gotten into his system. But it was no use - he was already feeling nauseous. And he couldn’t use Shadow Ball either - what a terrible situation to be in, truly. After a moment’s hesitation, the Togepi decided to contemplate a little bit more the options available to him to torture his opponent in revenge for this. He would make that Shuppet sorry she ever messed with him, he would make sure of that.

As the round drew to a close, Igor shuffled the Fool back into his tarot deck, and drew a new card to replace it. The seventh card - the Chariot, representing willpower, signifying the importance of following through with one’s actions and staying loyal to one’s ideals and motivations. This card was to inspire the battlers for the round to come.

*End of Round 1*

Keldeo (OO)






Aisha - Shuppet ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 86%
*Type:* Ghost
*Ability:* Insomnia
*Condition:* Satisfied so far.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Shadow Ball ~ Imprison ~ Gunk Shot

Lord of the Fireflies (OO)

Icarus - Togepi ()
*Health:* 71%
*Energy:* 99%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Serene Grace
*Condition:* Feeling unpleasant and perturbed.
*Status:* Moderately Poisoned (2%/Action). Special Attack +4. Unable to use Shadow Ball (7 more actions).
*Actions:* Nasty Plot ~ Nothing ~ Nasty Plot​
Arena Notes
~The card for the next round is VII: The Chariot. All Physical moves will deal 1% more damage and all Special moves will deal 1% less, after all other calculations, for the duration of Round 2.

Referee Notes
~Since Icarus knew he couldn’t use Shadow Ball, he defaulted to Nasty Plot on Action 3, seeing it as the next best option.
~Gunk Shot moderately poisoned Icarus.
~Keldeo commands first next round.


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 5, 2015)

Nasty Plot didn't take .5% energy, did it? edit: Oh, that makes more sense.

As for commands, I'm not liking that +4 Special Attack, but there doesn't really seem to be anything we can do about it. Start with *Taunt* to prevent any shenanigans; if he Magic Coats, Protects, Detects, or is otherwise unhittable, switch to *Chill* and Taunt him next action. Then just *Gunk Shot* away to take full advantage of the Chariot boost. Target a random clone if he has clones, kill subs with Gunk Shot, and use *Calm Mind* and delay your actions if he's unhittable in any way besides Double Team/Substitute, including Magic Coat if you would Taunt.

*Taunt / Chill ~ Gunk Shot / Taunt / Calm Mind ~ Gunk Shot / Taunt / Calm Mind*


----------



## Superbird (Apr 5, 2015)

Keldeo said:


> Nasty Plot didn't take .5% energy, did it?


Nasty plot takes 2% energy. It's just that the Aria of the Soul playing in the background restores 1% energy per action, as per the arena description.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 5, 2015)

Okay, Icarus, we'll go and try and make his life hell. Use all the rage you can muster and throw a Mud-fucking-slap at her face. And mean it. It's gotta bury into those eyes like a thousand spears. Then shoot some DAZZLING GLEAMS. I want you to DAZZLE the shit out of her! Rage, son of darkness, blind this fool into oblivion! Do whatever you can to make it impossible to hit you, hide behind the piano, move around, roll if you must, but those inaccurate Gunk Shots must not hit!

*Mud Slap ~ Dazzling Gleam ~ Dazzling Gleam*

EDIT: _Impressive_ reffing Superbird. Your writing has matured since we last met.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 5, 2015)

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> _Impressive_ reffing Superbird. Your writing has matured since we last met.


 <3

*Round 2*

Keldeo (OO)






Aisha - Shuppet ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 86%
*Type:* Ghost
*Ability:* Insomnia
*Condition:* Satisfied so far.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Taunt/Chill ~ Gunk Shot/Taunt/Calm Mind x2

Lord of the Fireflies (OO)

Icarus - Togepi ()
*Health:* 71%
*Energy:* 99%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Serene Grace
*Condition:* Feeling unpleasant and perturbed.
*Status:* Moderately Poisoned. Special Attack +4. Unable to use Shadow Ball (7 more actions).
*Commands:* Mud Slap ~ Dazzling Gleam x2​
Aisha continued to stare down her opponent, the smile on her face reverting to a neutral expression. Icarus, of course, didn’t care what she was doing - as long as her eyes were open, that’s all that mattered to him right now. Running with his stubby little legs, the Togepi began to charge towards his opponent, preparing to attack.

Observing that her opponent was clearly not playing defensively this action, Aisha then took action - for the first time this battle, she began to speak. What exactly she said, no one could understand, but as she spoke her solemn gaze bored into Icarus’s body with a fierce pressure. And though her words were incomprehensible to any who were not pokémon, her thoughts were as visible as anyone else’s would be in the Velvet Room, and those thoughts were filled with pretentiousness and hostility. Clearly, she was provoking Icarus to attack, and by the looks of it her strategy was working - the moment she finished taunting her opponent, the enraged Togepi leapt up from the ground, one hand full of mud that had materialized as he had run, and threw that mud right in Aisha’s face.

Aisha’s eyes instinctively closed as the Mud Slap impacted her, but it wasn’t fast enough, and the Shuppet let out a sharp yelp of discomfort, blinking fiercely to try and get the mud out of her eyes. It took her a few seconds to realize that such a thing wasn’t exactly an option, and as soon as she did she began to charge another wad of sludge, firing it after another moment. 

Icarus, still busy retreating to his side of the battlefield, was completely unprepared for the attack, which slammed fiercely into the back of his head and considerably shortened the duration of his trip, as well as providing him a brief preview of the sort of flight he might experience when he evolved. But for now, that wasn’t very comfortable at all, and as soon as he hit the ground the Togepi struggled to push himself up. He was even more perturbed now than he had been before - that was the last time he was going to let himself get hit by that attack, he resolved, before giving a short hop in the air, surrounding himself with a coating of Fairy-type energy, and releasing it all in one huge flash.

The Dazzling Gleam blinded everybody for a few seconds, forcing them to shield their eyes, and in Belladonna’s case, stop singing - and Aisha, having no way to shield her eyes other than to lowering eyelids and suffering more irritation from the mud, she was affected arguably even more than everyone else. But she knew where her opponent was, so she didn’t need to be able to see for this attack. Quickly, before the light faded, she conjured another wad of sludge, and launched it right at where her opponent was supposed to be.

And finally, this time, the Gunk Shot missed its mark, hitting the floor of the Velvet Room a couple feet past Icarus and dissolving into nothingness. It was Icarus’s turn to smirk now, for his plan had worked, and once again he leapt into the air and released a Dazzling Gleam for the whole room to see.

Igor, somehow, seemed unaffected as he picked the Chariot card back up and shuffled it back into the deck, drawing another and placing it in the center of his table. This time, it was The High Priestess, the guardian of the unconscious and a symbol of meditation and wisdom. This card would affect the battlers in the round to come.

*End of Round 2*

Keldeo (OO)






Aisha - Shuppet ()
*Health:* 65%
*Energy:* 67%
*Type:* Ghost
*Ability:* Insomnia
*Condition:* Half-blind, now.
*Status:* Accuracy -1.
*Actions:* Taunt ~ Gunk Shot (crit) ~ Gunk Shot (missed)

Lord of the Fireflies (OO)

Icarus - Togepi ()
*Health:* 40%
*Energy:* 90%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Serene Grace
*Condition:* Quickly tiring, but a bit more confident.
*Status:* Moderately Poisoned. Special Attack +4. Unable to use Shadow Ball (4 more actions). Taunted (1 more action).
*Actions:* Mud Slap ~ Dazzling Gleam ~ Dazzling Gleam​
Arena Notes
~Belladonna and Nameless were distracted by the Dazzling Gleam attack, and will start playing again in two actions.
~The card for the next round is II: The High Priestess. All Special moves will deal 1% more damage, and all Physical moves will deal 1% less, after all other calculations, for the duration of the next round.

Referee Notes
~Aisha’s first Gunk Shot was a critical hit, and the second one missed.
~The first Dazzling Gleam distracted the singers, thus cutting off the Aria of the Soul for three actions.
~Lord of the Fireflies commands first next round.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 5, 2015)

OKÉ. This is gonna be hard, but try to live the next round!

The card is with us this time around, so let's make good use of that! Begin with a Zap Cannon! Try to get as close as possible for that one, we want it to hit! If they Protect / Detect, use Future Sight! If they have a substitute up, use a full-powered Dazzling Gleam instead! Use Zap Cannon until the Shuppet is paralyzed, and keep on using Dazzling Gleam, using it if they have a substitute, too! On the last two actions, if they use Protect / Detect, or for some reason you can't use any one of Dazzling Gleam and Zap Cannon, try a Double Team (tonload of clones). If you can't use either Zap Cannon or Dazzling Gleam, revert to the other one. Opt for Dazzling Gleam if there are clones, or your vision is impaired - use Zap Cannon still if you absolutely can't use Dazzling Gleam.

*Zap Cannon / Dazzling Gleam / Future Sight ~ Zap Cannon / Dazzling Gleam / Double Team x2*


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm confident in your ability to live what he throws at you, so *Psych Up* then *Hex* all the way.

*Psych Up ~ Hex ~ Hex*


----------



## Superbird (Apr 5, 2015)

*Round 3*

Keldeo (OO)






Aisha - Shuppet ()
*Health:* 65%
*Energy:* 67%
*Type:* Ghost
*Ability:* Insomnia
*Condition:* Half-blind, now.
*Status:* Accuracy -1.
*Commands:* Psych Up ~ Hex ~ Hex

Lord of the Fireflies (OO)

Icarus - Togepi ()
*Health:* 40%
*Energy:* 90%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Serene Grace
*Condition:* Quickly tiring, but a bit more confident.
*Status:* Moderately Poisoned. Special Attack +4. Unable to use Shadow Ball (4 more actions). Taunted (1 more action).
*Commands:* Zap Cannon/Dazzling Gleam/Future Sight ~ Zap Cannon/Dazzling Gleam/Double Team x2​
Round three began under the watch of the High Priestess, but neither of the battlers really embraced the card’s ideals. Rather, Aisha began the round not by striving to understand her unconscious, but rather by trying to understand her opponent’s conscious mind. She closed her eyes, imagining her opponent’s mental state, and before long the mud beneath her eyelids was gone and she felt much stronger, and a good bit more angry.

Meanwhile, the angry Icarus was running back across the arena towards his opponent. When Aisha opened her eyes, seeing the Togepi running towards her, she began to expect another Mud Slap, or at least another physical attack, and began to float backwards and upwards to try to get out of reach. But that wasn’t what Icarus was doing - as Aisha hurried to get out of the way, the Togepi’s body slowly and steadily started to gather electricity. And Aisha didn’t notice this until she saw Icarus’s devilish smile as he looked straight at her, now at point-blank range. The Shuppet’s eyes widened, but it was far too late for her to avoid the normally-inaccurate Zap Cannon, and she let out a screech of pain so potent that the Velvet Room’s attendants even cringed. 

Aisha no longer felt confident at all once the powerful stream of electricity began to dissipate and Icarus started backpedaling again. She could feel the static electricity remaining in her body, even if it was incorporeal, and it was more irritating than the mud that used to be in her eyes. Trying to get her thoughts together, she stared at Icarus, trying to see what he was going to do next.

It was a mistake, for as soon as the Togepi saw her eyes, he took a short hop straight upwards and again made an explosion of bright pinkish light that seemed to sear through Aisha’s body, giving her no time to blink - and who’s to say blinking would have helped even if she had? No, she couldn’t take that attitude, she couldn’t afford to after taking so much damage already this round. Rather than being hasty, this time Aisha waited for the light to fade away before attacking, so that she at least had a general grasp on her opponent’s location. And there he was, continuing to walk away from her. She would show him! 

Aisha screeched in that characteristic Shuppet way, and surrounded both herself and her opponent with a dark purple aura. Icarus turned around in a sudden motion - though the attack hadn’t really caught him by surprise, it was quite painful - he felt like he was being torn apart from the inside, and his nausea seemed to get even worse. The attack only lasted a couple of seconds, but it felt like minutes to the Togepi, and he was thankful to get out of it.

His opponent was on the ropes, he could see that - she must be about as weak as him now, and considering how tired he felt that was probably a good thing. That must have been why that attack was so powerful, he reasoned. One good attack was sure to finish her off. And so, he jumped in the air one more time, releasing another horrendously bright Dazzling Gleam attack and forcing everybody in the arena to turn away. But Aisha didn’t - she just cringed, doing her best to withstand her attack, even as her levitation began to falter and her floating became more and more erratic. 

But by the time the light faded away, she was, somehow, still conscious. Fighting for consciousness, sure, but conscious nonetheless. Before Icarus had time to recover from his Dazzling Gleam, she used her ghostly powers to grab him once again, covering him with the same purple aura as before and attacking him with mystical energy right where he already hurt. lcarus, too, began to feel his consciousness slipping away, and by the time the Hex ended he was panting for breath, his nausea feeling even worse now than before. But he was still conscious...he could still fight, and win…!

As Igor withdrew the High Priestess from his table, the Togepi collapsed on the ground, finally meeting the High Priestess’s ideal. Aisha’s eyes widened in surprise, and then narrowed again as she forced a victorious smile. The referee waved one red flag, declaring Icarus unable to battle, and as Igor drew another card from his tarot deck - The Empress, this time - the Togepi was recalled to his poké ball for a nice rest.

*End of Round 3*

Keldeo (OO)






Aisha - Shuppet ()
*Health:* 6%
*Energy:* 50%
*Type:* Ghost
*Ability:* Insomnia
*Condition:* Struggling.
*Status:* Severely paralyzed. Special Attack +4. 
*Actions:* Psych Up ~ Hex ~ Hex

Lord of the Fireflies (ØO)

Icarus - Togepi ()
*Health:* *0%*
*Energy:* 74%
*Type:* Fairy
*Ability:* Serene Grace
*Condition:* Unconscious.
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Actions:* Zap Cannon (crit) ~ Dazzling Gleam ~ Dazzling Gleam​
Arena Notes
~Belladonna and Nameless will start their performance back up on the next action on which they are not distracted (as they were distracted as they were going to start this time)
~The card for the next round is III: The Empress. For the next round, Aisha will have raised Attack and Defense with lowered Evasion, and Icarus’s replacement will have raised Attack and Evasion with lowered Accuracy.

Referee Notes
~Zap Cannon was a critical hit.
~Icarus fainted to poison damage at the end of the third action.
~Lord of the Flies will send out a replacement, and then Keldeo will command first.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 5, 2015)

I'll go with Aramis.


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 5, 2015)

Hmm, they're faster, so we can't just Destiny Bond, and we're attacking first so pulling off a combo probably wouldn't be the best idea anyway... Go ahead and Sucker Punch away to see if we can't get at least some damage off before we go down. If he does anything you can Snatch, Snatch it, and if he tries to status you, Magic Coat.

*Sucker Punch / Snatch / Magic Coat x3*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 5, 2015)

ALRIGHT ARAMIS. YOU KNOW YOU CAN DO THIS. GET'EM!

hurrr hurrrrr hurrrrrrrrr

Mimic that Sucker Punch, and use it again against them! If for some reason you can't, just Giga Drain instead.

*Mimic / Giga Drain ~ Sucker Punch / Giga Drain x2
*


----------



## Superbird (Apr 6, 2015)

Lord of the Fireflies sends out Aramis to replace Icarus - a one-and-a-half-foot-tall gecko pokémon who, as soon as it emerged from its poké ball, didn’t even glance at the surroundings before focusing on its opponent. The substitution was quick, and the fourth round began almost immediately.

*Round 4*

Keldeo (OO)






Aisha - Shuppet ()
*Health:* 6%
*Energy:* 50%
*Type:* Ghost
*Ability:* Insomnia
*Condition:* Half-blind, now.
*Status:* Severely paralyzed. Special Attack +4. Attack+1, Defense+1, Evasion -1 (temporary).
*Commands:* Sucker Punch / Snatch / Magic Coat x3

Lord of the Fireflies (ØO)





Aramis - Treecko ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Grass
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Condition:* Focused and ready to fight.
*Status:* Attack +1, Evasion +1, Accuracy -1 (temporary).
*Actions:* Mimic / Giga Drain ~ Sucker Punch / Giga Drain x2​
Aramis didn’t move immediately, though Aisha did. Slowly as it was due to her paralysis, she tried to determine whether or not her opponent was going to attack. Was that a twitch? Ah, that’s it! With a significant amount of effort, she threw herself towards her opponent faster than she should have been able to, attempting to land a sneak attack when he wasn’t prepared. 

It didn’t work, though - though Aramis had taken an aggressive step forward, he hadn’t even begun to attack yet - it was in response to the background music, which Nameless and Belladona had started to play again - and had plenty of time to react to his opponent’s move, which he proceeded to analyze. It wasn’t difficult to figure out - just a quick attack before they expect it and while they’re preparing their own and unable to dodge, right? 

He proceeded to show Aramis how it was done, as she prepared to try again and was unprepared for his retaliation. The Shuppet slowly drifted to the ground, and the referee raised a flag to signify that she was unable to battle.

*End of Round 4*

Keldeo (ØO)






Aisha - Shuppet ()
*Health:* *0%*
*Energy:* 45%
*Type:* Ghost
*Ability:* Insomnia
*Condition:* Unconscious
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Commands:* Sucker Punch (failed)

Lord of the Fireflies (ØO)





Aramis - Treecko ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 97%
*Type:* Grass
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Condition:* Focused and ready to fight.
*Status:* Can use Sucker Punch.
*Actions:* Mimic ~ Sucker Punch​
Arena notes
~The Aria of the Soul has started playing again.
~Igor again drew the Empress card. For the duration of the next round, Aramis will have +1 Accuracy and Evasion and -1 Special Defense, while Aisha’s replacement will have +1 Defense and Special Defense and -1 Accuracy.

Referee Notes 
~Keldeo sends out, then Lord of the Fireflies commands first.


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 6, 2015)

Let's go, River!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 6, 2015)

Aramis, m'boïïï, begin with a Leech Seed! If she sets up a Magic Coat, or tries to use a status move on you (including stat drops like Charm), or uses Protect / Detect, set up a medium substitute (15%). If she would Encore your Leech Seed, use the designated damaging attack for this action. For the first action, this would be Bullet Seed.

For the next actions, use Leech Seed if it's not done yet, setting up a substitute under the same conditions. If you already have a substitute up, default to the designated damaging attack for these actions, Energy Ball for the second action and Giga Drain for the last.

Default to your designated damaging attack if somehow you wouldn't be able to hit her with Leech Seed.

*Leech Seed / Substitute (15%) / Bullet Seed ~ Leech Seed / Substitute (15%) / Energy Ball ~ Leech Seed / Substitute (15%) / Giga Drain*


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 6, 2015)

If I'm reading those conditionals right, Aramis will have to wait for you to move on the first action in case you use a status/stat-drop move and he has to set up a substitute. So go ahead and *Teleport* outside the rectangular depression, since Treecko are pretty short, which should make him Leech Seed all the way or try to hit with his damaging attacks since you haven't been seeded yet. If you would teleport but can't teleport outside the rectangle thingy for any reason OR I'm totally misinterpreting the arena description and he either is in fact taller than the rectangle depression or would easily be able to aim attacks at someone not inside the rectangle (you should be able to figure this out at a glance; if you can't, default to sub), set up a *medium sub*. If for some reason he's already Leech Seeded you _when you would Teleport or set up a Substitute normally_, though (i.e. do not wait for him to move to see if he's going to Leech Seed you, that'll only create a waiting paradox), nix that and go with *Encore*. 

Next up, if you have Encored him successfully, *Telekinesis* to render his Empress boosts moot, then *Hypnosis* for your last action - if he has a substitute up for some reason, default to *Calm Mind*. But if he hasn't been Encored or it wasn't successful for whatever reason, stack some *Future Sights*. If you would use Future Sight but either can't for some reason or wouldn't be able to hit him from your current location (bar substitute, use Future Sight against subs - unless he's been encored successfully, in which case use calm mind), default to *Calm Mind*. ugh this is super complicated but I /think/ it should work out fairly well...

*Teleport / Substitute (15) / Encore ~ Telekinesis / Future Sight / Calm Mind ~ Hypnosis / Future Sight / Calm Mind*


----------



## Superbird (Apr 12, 2015)

Recalling her fallen Shuppet, Keldeo throws another poké ball out onto the arena, and out popped a small white creature with obscuring green hair. The Ralts waddled curiously out onto the arena, looking less ready to fight and more ready to explore the overwhelmingly blue arena, but when the referee declared the start of the round, she immediately shifted her focus to her opponent, taking a traditional psychic-type stance that showed she was ready to fight.

*Round 5*

Keldeo (ØO)

River - Ralts ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Psychic / Fairy
*Ability:* Synchronize
*Condition:* Focused.
*Status:* +1 Defense, +1 Special Defense, -1 Accuracy (temporary).
*Commands:* Teleport / Substitute (15%) / Encore ~ Telekinesis / Future Sight / Calm Mind ~ Hypnosis / Future Sight / Calm Mind

Lord of the Fireflies (ØO)





Aramis - Treecko ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 97%
*Type:* Grass
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Condition:* Sizing up his new opponent.
*Status:* +1 Accuracy, +1 Evasion, -1 Special Defense (temporary). Can use Sucker Punch.
*Commands:* Leech Seed / Substitute (15%) / Bullet Seed ~ Leech Seed / Substitute (15%) / Energy Ball ~ Leech Seed / Substitute (15%) / Giga Drain​
The Velvet Room was quite tense for a moment, as the combatants stared each other down. Aramis’s eyes narrowed as he tried to read his opponent’s actions, but River stayed very still, eyes invisible underneath her long hair. Several tense seconds passed. 

And then Aramis decided not to wait any longer, and with no delay began to use his power as a Grass-type to conjure some seeds in his mouth. Doing so only took half a second, but that little twitch was enough for River to know what she was supposed to do. Aramis quickly spit his seeds at her, his focus enhanced by the Empress card, and they sped through the air.

But they never reached River. Well, they reached the spot where River had been, but by the time they got there all that remained were dissipating light particles. Aramis’s eyes widened, and he frantically looked around for his opponent. There she was, standing on top of a struggling Theodore’s head as Elizabeth and Margaret looked on with intense fascination. Aramis immediately began to run closer - even with the boost from the Empress card, he couldn’t nearly hit her at this distance.

While her opponent moved, River began to slowly conjure a glowy ball of energy in between her hands. As Aramis approached a distance from which he could actually hit, the orb stopped increasing in size, and, looking into the future to see where her opponent would be, River threw the orb forward towards the center of the arena. It had scarcely left her hand before it dissolved into thin air.

But thanks to that distraction, Aramis was successful this time. As a few stray glittery sparkles quickly faded away and River turned her focus back to the present, the Treecko spat out a single tiny seed, sending it through the air in a perfect arc. The moment the Leech Seed landed on River’s green head, it began to spawn dark green vines, which quickly dug into River’s hair. The Ralts only barely felt the vines, but what she registered of their presence was not something she liked - slowly but surely, it was as if they were eating her from the inside.

With that little step out of the way, Aramis could get on with the real fight. While his opponent was still reacting to the Leech Seed stuck in her hair, timidly batting at it in a halfhearted attempt to get it off, Aramis began to glow with a bright green aura, characteristic of the Grass-type he was, and large greenish orbs of energy began to rip themselves out of River’s body. The Ralts swayed back and forth a little bit, but came far from losing her balance under the Empress’s protection, and the attack served to snap her focus back on her opponent. Once again, she tried to look into the future, and launch an attack there. But...all she could see was the attack she had already launched. That was going to hit, but what about another one? It all went blank after that…

Before she could move, the referee called the end of the round, and Igor shuffled the Empress back into the deck, drawing The Hermit to replace it - the card representing solitude, introspection, and exploration. This was the card that would influence the battlers in the round to come.

*Round 5*

Keldeo (ØO)

River - Ralts ()
*Health:* 92%
*Energy:* 90%
*Type:* Psychic / Fairy
*Ability:* Synchronize
*Condition:* Somewhat distressed.
*Status:* Seeded (1%/Action).
*Actions:* Teleport ~ Future Sight ~ Future Sight (Failed)

Lord of the Fireflies (ØO)





Aramis - Treecko ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 87%
*Type:* Grass
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Condition:* Satisfied so far.
*Status:* Can use Sucker Punch.
*Actions:* Leech Seed (Missed) ~ Leech Seed ~ Giga Drain​
Arena Notes
~The card for the next round is IX: The Hermit. In the spirit of this card, the move Chill will grant permanent stat boosts to its users, in addition to its normal effect.

Referee notes
~Commands were hard to figure out this round, so I hope I did it right. 
~River avoided the first Leech Seed with Teleport, but as per his commands Aramis tried again on action 2, this time getting closer again. Though he suffered a decrease in accuracy, he did hit that time.
~You can’t stack Future Sights on a single target, so River’s second usage failed.
~Keldeo commands first next round


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 12, 2015)

Ah... Just hammer away with *Psychic*, I guess; try to toss him away from you so he can't reach you, but if he tries to Chill out, go for mental intrusion to disrupt it. If there's a substitute or clones, use *Hyper Voice*. If he's unhittable except sub or clones (if you think you can reach him with a mental intrusion Psychic when he's underground, do that) or you're asleep, *Chill*.

*Psychic / Hyper Voice / Chill x3*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 12, 2015)

Welp, this is not going to be a very interesting round, I'm afraid! Begin with a full powered Solarbeam (one turn)! The room should provide with the light you need. If not, go for an Energy Ball. Then, just use some healthy Giga Drains - with the Big Root and the Leech Seed, it should keep you in the green for a good while!

*Solarbeam (one turn) / Energy Ball ~ Giga Drain ~ Giga Drain*


----------



## Superbird (Apr 13, 2015)

*Round 6*

Keldeo (ØO)

River - Ralts ()
*Health:* 92%
*Energy:* 90%
*Type:* Psychic / Fairy
*Ability:* Synchronize
*Condition:* Somewhat distressed.
*Status:* Seeded (1%/Action).
*Actions:* Psychic / Hyper Voice / Chill x3

Lord of the Fireflies (ØO)





Aramis - Treecko ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 87%
*Type:* Grass
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Condition:* Satisfied so far.
*Status:* Can use Sucker Punch.
*Actions:* Solarbeam (one turn) / Energy Ball ~ Giga Drain x2​
The Empress’s effects faded away at the beginning of the first round, leaving both of the battlers feeling slightly weaker. But that didn’t stop Aramis from immediately beginning to charge up an attack. It didn’t look anywhere near immediate, though, and in the meantime River had ample opportunity to attack - which she took, her hands glowing with a light blue aura as she telekinetically picked up her opponent and slammed him against the wall of the arena a few times, after which she threw him back towards his side of the arena. Aramis was undeterred, however - it was the first damage he’d taken so far, so he still had plenty of fight left, and as soon as he got back up on his feet, he opened his mouth and fired a bright white Solar Beam, using as its energy source the residual energy from the Sun arcana.

Despite the distance, the beam was a direct hit, and though River wasn’t quite knocked off of her feet, she was certainly pushed back a fair bit. But she hadn’t even had time to recover from the attack when Aramis took a large hop forward and gave a sharp cry, forcing several large green orbs to peel themselves out of River’s body and fly towards the Treecko, who readily absorbed them, healing the small bruises from the beating he had received. In response, River used more telekinesis to slam the Treecko against the floor several times, and it seemed more effective than it was last time, but she was still clearly worse off than he was. She flung him towards the other wall of the arena, taking a step back on the rim and trying to make sure she was as far away as she could get.

But while Aramis hit the wall squarely, his recovery was rapid, and he pushed himself off of the wall to gain just a couple of meters. For the third time so far, he began to glow a bright green color, and even more orbs of healthy Grass-type energy tore themselves out of River’s body, the poor Ralts shuddering slightly with each one. This time River recovered from the attack a bit faster, and once more she used telekinesis to attack, this time trying to separate Aramis away from the orbs of power flying towards him. But it didn’t work - even as she slammed the Treecko harshly against the back wall of the arena, the orbs from the Giga Drain attack honed in on his body, healing his wounds just as they were inflicted. Before long, she was forced to end the attack, leaving Aramis at the opposite end of the arena, but she was a fair bit more battered than he was when the referee called the end of the round.

And while the trainers ordered their commands for the next round, Igor shuffled The Hermit back into his deck and drew another card. As soon as The Moon hit the table, it seemed as if the mysterious ambience of the Velvet Room materialized. In the spirit of the Moon arcana, the path became unclear, and a thick haze fell over the arena. Suddenly, even the trainers could barely see their pokémon, and the battlers could definitely no longer see each other. Elizabeth began to complain loudly about the fog, but Nameless and Belladonna seemed not to care and continued to make their music.

*End of Round 6*

Keldeo (ØO)

River - Ralts ()
*Health:* 58%
*Energy:* 78%
*Type:* Psychic / Fairy
*Ability:* Synchronize
*Condition:* Somewhat distressed.
*Status:* Seeded (1%/Action).
*Actions:* Psychic x3

Lord of the Fireflies (ØO)





Aramis - Treecko ()
*Health:* 78%
*Energy:* 72%
*Type:* Grass
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Condition:* Satisfied so far.
*Status:* -1 Special Defense. Can use Sucker Punch.
*Actions:* Solar Beam ~ Giga Drain x2​
Arena Notes 
~Aramis is in one corner of the arena, with its walls just behind him. River stands on the rim near the opposite corner of the arena.
~The card for the next round is XVIII: The Moon. For the duration of the next round, both battlers will have their vision-based accuracy decreased by two stages.

Referee Notes
~River’s first Psychic lowered Aramis’s special defense.
~River was specifically instructed to keep Aramis away, and that distance slightly reduced Aramis’s accuracy. Didn’t end up mattering.
~Lord of the Fireflies commands first.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice. 

Begin with Swords Dance. If she tries to Snatch it, go for Screech instead. Since it's a sound based move, it should not be too inaccurate. Follow with two Aerial Aces. If she has a Reflect up, Brick Break it away. If she Protect / Detects, go for Swords Dance again.

*Swords Dance / Screech ~ Aerial Ace / Brick Break / Swords Dance x2*


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 13, 2015)

Let's try a Trick Room to make his speed advantage a disadvantage. Then make a 20% Substitute after he hits you with Aerial Ace, and end with Pain Split to even the score.

*Trick Room ~ Substitute (20) (wait) ~ Pain Split*


----------



## Superbird (Apr 17, 2015)

*Round 7*

Keldeo (ØO)

River - Ralts ()
*Health:* 58%
*Energy:* 78%
*Type:* Psychic / Fairy
*Ability:* Synchronize
*Condition:* Somewhat distressed.
*Status:* Seeded (1%/Action). -2 Visual Accuracy (Temporary).
*Commands:* Trick Room ~ Substitute (20%) ~ Pain Split

Lord of the Fireflies (ØO)





Aramis - Treecko ()
*Health:* 51%
*Energy:* 72%
*Type:* Grass
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Condition:* Satisfied so far.
*Status:* -2 Visual Accuracy (Temporary). -1 Special Defense. Can use Sucker Punch.
*Commands:* Swords Dance / Screech ~ Aerial Ace / Brick Break / Swords Dance x2​
The mist from the Moon card continued to settle in, but upon receiving commands, both battlers decided that they didn’t care, and decided to instead do things they didn’t need to see to do. Their paths were already decided. Aramis begun by first taking a few steps away from the wall, and then launching into a complicated dance that almost seemed like, if the Treecko were holding a sword and there had been another pokémon present, it could have been a choreographed swordfight. As he danced, Aramis’s focus increased, although the fog did not get any thinner. Something did change about the arena, though - as soon as he finished his dance, Aramis realized he felt sluggish for some reason. Indeed, a quick glance towards his feet revealed a faint purplish-pink grid had been laid over the surface of the arena. 

The Trick Room fit well in the Velvet Room, and it certainly took effect quickly enough. But Aramis had to adjust to this slowness of movement to land his next attack, and he did so quickly, making his way towards where he instinctively knew River was as quickly as he could. 

River, meanwhile, was waiting patiently. She had hopped off of Theodore’s head by now, and all of the Velvet Room attendants had moved a few feet away from her as she looked down into the fog of the arena. It wasn’t even that far up here - only a couple of meters - but she couldn’t even see the bottom of the arena. She knew somehow that Aramis was going to strike - what else was there for him to do in these conditions - only, she just didn’t know when. The anticipation grew and grew, until finally a green shape shot upwards in front of her face, landing a moment later on top of her head and harshly bouncing off, back into the fog. 

That was the strike she’d been waiting for, River figured as she cringed in pain from the sudden attack. Now she could finally act. Concentrating, the Ralts focused her psychic energy on the Jack Frost doll Elizabeth was holding, and quickly levitated it out of the attendant’s hands and into her own. And immediately following that, she deposited a portion of her life force into the doll, causing it to undergo a substantial increase in size. Elizabeth let out a squeal of amusement as the Jack Frost doll began to move on its own, taking a defensive stance in front of the Ralts who had given it life. 

Now that she had some protection, River was much more satisfied with her position. She was tired, yes, but she was about to fix that. Without delay, the Ralts focused in on her opponent’s brain, which she sensed not far away, and before the Treecko had time to begin another attack, she began to merge their consciousnesses. It was a terribly strange sensation, and Aramis let out a soft moan, but soon it ended as soon as it had begun, and River felt a bit stronger. Before long, Aramis jumped up and tried to strike again, but this time his foot hit a soft plush doll. As the Treecko’s eyes widened in sudden surprise, River’s Substitute grabbed Aramis by the foot and swung him around, flinging him back over the edge of the arena. The Treecko landed without incident, but as the mist began to dissipate, a new wonder had forced itself into his head - what was that thing? It was acting like a Substitute, but it almost seemed like something more…

The mist had begun to fade the moment Igor had removed the Moon card from the table, and by the time it was back in the deck, it was gone entirely. The card that replaced it shone out upon the arena with a silver aura - Justice. This was the card that would affect the battlers in the round to come.

*End of Round 7*

Keldeo (ØO)





River - Ralts ()
*Health:* 39% (Substitute: 11%)
*Energy:* 52%
*Type:* Psychic / Fairy
*Ability:* Synchronize
*Condition:* Focusing on her opponent, rather than on her doll.
*Status:* Seeded (1%/Action). Can use Magnitude.
*Actions:* Trick Room ~ Substitute (20%) ~ Pain Split

Lord of the Fireflies (ØO)





Aramis - Treecko ()
*Health:* 41%
*Energy:* 66%
*Type:* Grass
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Condition:* Wondering what that thing is.
*Status:* +2 Attack. -1 Special Defense. Can use Sucker Punch.
*Actions:* Swords Dance ~ Aerial Ace x2​
Arena Notes
~The arena is enveloped in a Trick Room for 4 more actions.
~This round, Igor drew the card XI: Justice. In the spirit of the card, for the duration of the next round, all pokémon will take half their attacks’ damage in unavoidable recoil. 

Referee Notes
~Er, I forgot that Future Sight hit last round, so I retroactively added that in. Aramis’s health percentage was modified in accordance.
~On action 1, the Demon Painter gave the move *Magnitude* to River.
~Keldeo commands first again next round.


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 17, 2015)

Well, that went worse than I was expecting, but such is ASB. For this round, spam *Draining Kiss*. If he tries to Double Team, *Snatch* it. If he's unhittable bar Substitute, *Calm Mind* instead.

*Draining Kiss / Snatch / Calm Mind x3*

edit: Also, how long does Trick Room have left?


----------



## Superbird (Apr 17, 2015)

Oh, sorry about that. Four more actions.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 18, 2015)

Alright, with the Leech Seed and Big Root and eventually Overgrow, we should be able to deal some damage while staying alive.

*Giga Drain ~ Bullet Seed ~ Giga Drain*


----------



## Superbird (Apr 22, 2015)

*Round 8*

Keldeo (ØO)





River - Ralts ()
*Health:* 39% (Substitute: 11%)
*Energy:* 52%
*Type:* Psychic / Fairy
*Ability:* Synchronize
*Condition:* Focusing on her opponent, rather than her doll.
*Status:* Seeded (1%/Action). Can use Magnitude.
*Commands:* Draining Kiss / Snatch / Calm Mind x3

Lord of the Fireflies (ØO)





Aramis - Treecko ()
*Health:* 41%
*Energy:* 66%
*Type:* Grass
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Condition:* Wondering what that thing is.
*Status:* +2 Attack. -1 Special Defense. Can use Sucker Punch.
*Commands:* Giga Drain ~ Bullet Seed ~ Giga Drain​
As round eight began, River finally moved from her spot, jumping down from the cliff with altogether surprising agility and grace for such a young-looking creature, and advanced on Aramis. As if things couldn’t get any weirder for the Treecko already, River lunged towards him, and though Aramis’s instinct told him to jump away, in this weird space he found himself terribly constricted, and rather than escaping from the attack, he simply tripped and fell backwards. River landed on top of him, and he realized he could see her condescending red eyes, staring down at him as her mouth met his and she began to drain his life. 

Forced to hesitate by his surprise, it took a brief moment before Aramis came to his senses and violently pushed River away from him, sending her back through the air to a graceful landing, thanks in part to the Trick Room. Aramis could not let that slide - that attack, and the last couple of actions as a whole, had been way too weird. And so, harnessing his powers as a Grass-type, he tried once again to drain tasty orbs of life energy back out of River and into him.

When these orbs reached him, however, they felt stale and tasteless - probably owing from the fact that they’d come from the suddenly-much-more-battered Jack Frost Doll that had jumped in the way of the attack at the last minute. River smiled slightly, clearly thankful for her Substitute, and while Aramis was preoccupied with the pain from the Justice card that was harshly offsetting the recovery he had just gained, she lunged at him once again. 

This time, though, Aramis was more prepared for the attack, and managed to throw his attacker off rather quickly. And even better, he launched an immediate follow-up attack, spitting a barrage of seeds towards his opponent. The Jack Frost Doll leapt in the way of the first volley, absorbing the hit and then exploding into fluff (upon seeing which Elizabeth let out a small whimper, and promptly commanded Theodore to go win her another one at that crane game at Paulownia Mall), but that left nothing to defend River from the second and third volleys, which each struck with considerable force, pushing the Ralts back. Her solace came from Aramis’s clear wince as he finished the attack and took recoil from the Justice card, as retribution for the pain he had caused. One of the most important principles of the Justice arcana, after all, was represented by the double-edged sword found on the card.

River was still in better condition than her opponent, though, and even if the recoil from the Justice card and that Arceus-forsaken leech seed were offsetting most of her recovery, there was still that little bit that she was getting, and that was helping out at least a little. And the taste of Aramis’s life force was just so delicious! Yet again, River launched herself forward, latching on to Aramis before he could attempt to dodge, and once more she sucked out a substantial portion of his remaining vitality before he threw her off. This time she landed with a bit less elegance - between the damage from that, the Leech Seed, and the Justice Card, she was too quickly getting tired - but she was still standing upright when several familiar large green orbs pulled themselves out of her body and disappeared into Aramis’s own. The Treecko smirked at River briefly, proud of finally using her own technique against her successfully, before instinctively cringing as the Justice card sent spikes of pain through his body. As the round came to a close and Igor drew the Justice card back into his tarot deck - thank goodness for that - the battlers stood and faced each other tensely, neither of them willing to give up an inch despite their growing exhaustion.

However happy the battlers may have been at the removal of the Justice card, however, that feeling was reversed when Igor’s next, and possibly final, card surfaced - the Judgment arcana. As dictated by the universe, the climax of the battle was surely at hand.

*End of Round 8*

Keldeo (ØO)

River - Ralts ()
*Health:* 22% 
*Energy:* 44%
*Type:* Psychic / Fairy
*Ability:* Synchronize
*Condition:* Tiring, but still competitive.
*Status:* Seeded (1%/Action). Can use Magnitude.
*Actions:* Draining Kiss x3

Lord of the Fireflies (ØO)





Aramis - Treecko ()
*Health:* 14%
*Energy:* 58%
*Type:* Grass
*Ability:* *Overgrow*
*Condition:* Cool but determined.
*Status:* +2 Attack. -1 Special Defense. Overgrow activated. Can use Sucker Punch.
*Actions:* Giga Drain ~ Bullet Seed ~ Giga Drain​
Arena Notes
~The arena is enveloped in a Trick Room for 1 more action
~The card for the next round is XX: Judgment. At the end of the next round, the pokémon with less health will be dealt 10% typeless damage.

Referee Notes
~Draining Kiss scored a critical hit on action 1
~Bullet Seed hit three times; the first broke the Substitute.
~If percentages look a bit lower than expected, it’s because the recoil dampened the draining moves’ recovery.
~I will be very surprised if the next round is not the last.
~Lord of the Fireflies commands first.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 22, 2015)

Aramis, m'boy, this is going to be the fight of your LIFE. 

Begin with a Giga Drain, but Protect if they try any damaging move except Future Sight! Use Seed Bomb if there is a Light Screen up!

Then Giga Drain again, unless it is Disabled or Tormented or there is a Light Screen up, in which case you should use Seed Bomb instead! Protect if River tries a priority combo of some sort, unless you used it on the first action, in which case you should Giga Drain. Final action, go for a Quick Attack unless you used Protect on any action or River used it on any action, too. In that case, try a final Giga Drain, or, if it's Disabled, or Tormented, or there is a Light Screen up, go for Bullet Seed. 

*Giga Drain / Protect / Seed Bomb ~ Giga Drain / Seed Bomb / Protect ~ Quick Attack / Giga Drain / Bullet Seed*

Whatever happens, you have done well.


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 23, 2015)

It doesn't seem my original plan will work, especially with that Giga Drain recovery, so let's try something Incredibly Risky (tm)! For the first action, get as close to him as you can. He'll be watching you closely to see if you're trying a damaging move, so you should be able to Hypnosis him from close range. If it didn't go through or he's not asleep for whatever other reason, well, we're pretty much dead in the water. Try to hold out with a double Protect? If it did go through, go with Dream Eater for health and then Shadow Sneak - if he somehow woke up by the time you'd be Dream Eatering, however, use a tossing-around Psychic instead.

*Hypnosis ~ Dream Eater (health) / Psychic / Protect ~ Shadow Sneak / Protect*


----------



## Superbird (Apr 24, 2015)

*Round 9*

Keldeo (ØO)

River - Ralts ()
*Health:* 22% 
*Energy:* 44%
*Type:* Psychic / Fairy
*Ability:* Synchronize
*Condition:* Tiring, but still competitive.
*Status:* Seeded (1%/Action). Can use Magnitude.
*Commands:* Hypnosis ~ Dream Eater (health) / Psychic / Protect ~ Shadow Sneak / Protect

Lord of the Fireflies (ØO)





Aramis - Treecko ()
*Health:* 14%
*Energy:* 58%
*Type:* Grass
*Ability:* *Overgrow*
*Condition:* Cool but determined.
*Status:* +2 Attack. -1 Special Defense. Overgrow activated. Can use Sucker Punch.
*Commands:* Giga Drain / Protect / Seed Bomb ~ Giga Drain / Seed Bomb / Protect ~ Quick Attack / Giga Drain / Bullet Seed​
Immediately, as the round began and the Trick Room that had been enveloping the arena for the past two rounds began to fade away, River took her last chance and lunged towards Aramis. Before the Treecko had a chance to react, the Ralts was once again staring into his face, her red eyes meeting his. Aramis found himself wondering, like usual, what in the world was going on with this battle, but those thoughts slowly began to disintegrate as his eyes were drawn back to hers over and over again. He found himself getting drowsy for some reason, and the world began to go black.

And then, he blinked, realizing suddenly what his opponent was trying to do. Alarmed, he smacked his tail around to knock River off of him, and began his attack - another Giga Drain, again one that River was unprepared for. The Ralts crumpled helplessly to the ground as the green orbs of life dragged themselves out of her body and drew themselves towards her opponent. She raised one pitiful hand, as if to try to stop them, but it was no use. Wearily, she forced herself to her feet as the last of the energy orbs disappeared into the smirking Aramis’s body.

At that moment, the slight pinkish hue the room might have had finally evaporated entirely. River recoiled, feeling instantly the loss of the speed she’d had while the Trick Room was active. And the opposite was true for Aramis, who was growing more and more confident that he was going to be the last one standing. Once more, he took a single step forward, and more green orbs began to pull themselves out of River’s body, the weakened Ralts lurching back and forth with each one. 

She couldn’t let this happen. Her trainer was depending on her to survive. Before the orbs had a chance to get more than a meter away, the Ralts sprang into action, widening her stance and thrusting her arms out to both sides, desperately creating a translucent greenish sphere to stop the orbs of life from escaping her body. But there was only so long that she could sustain the barrier for, and it was clear that she was getting more and more tired with every second. 

Aramis just waited patiently, and the moment the barrier dropped and River dropped to her knees in exhaustion, he took another step forward and the last few drops of life energy pulled themselves out of the Ralts, flying unhindered towards her opponent. River collapsed to the ground, unconscious, and Igor withdrew the Judgment card from the table a mere moment before it took effect. The battle was over, and Aramis, though a bit tired, had won.

The two trainers each recalled their pokémon, and shook hands. After taking a moment to thank the master of the Velvet Room for the privilege of using the arena, to which Igor replied that it was no trouble at all and that they were welcome back any time, all three of the Velvet Room’s guests stepped out a blue door, into a light void - back into the real world. It was if time had never passed, as they exited, but the memory of this battle would stick with them for a long time.

*End of Round 9*

Keldeo (ØØ)

River - Ralts ()
*Health:* *0%* 
*Energy:* 35%
*Type:* Psychic / Fairy
*Ability:* Synchronize
*Condition:* Unconscious.
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Actions:* Hypnosis (missed) ~ Protect ~ Protect (failed)

Lord of the Fireflies (ØO)





Aramis - Treecko ()
*Health:* 27%
*Energy:* 48%
*Type:* Grass
*Ability:* *Overgrow*
*Condition:* Proudly victorious.
*Status:* +2 Attack. -1 Special Defense. Overgrow activated. Can use Sucker Punch.
*Actions:* Giga Drain x3​
Referee Notes
~Hypnosis missed. Even with enhanced accuracy due to range, hypnosis’s range-based accuracy is only part of its effectiveness, so it didn’t have perfect accuracy. The RNG decreed it should miss.
~Giga Drain scored a critical hit on the first action.
~Protect failed on the third action, and Giga Drain dealt enough damage to KO.

Battle Results
Lord of the Fireflies is the winner; great job to both of you, though, that was a fantastic game and I’m really glad I had the chance to ref it. Prizes should be dictated by the database. Best of luck in your future battles - may the RNG be ever in your favor.​


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 25, 2015)

Great game, Lord of the Fireflies, and thank you for reffing, Superbird! I'll make more RNG shrines next time, haha.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 25, 2015)

Oooooh my gosh I don't believe it! Great game, I seriously thought you had me in the first few rounds... I will accept your revenge anytime, Keldeo!

And Superbird, woooowzerz, amazing job on the reffing, it's always a pleasure reading you.


----------

